# LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen



## beninst (24. März 2013)

*LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Hallo,

also ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob das der richtige Bereich ist aber ich glaube das war das passendste

Also zusammen mit nem Kumpel hab ich vor so ne 2 Man-Lan-Party zu machen und da wir beide sowas noch nie mitgemacht haben hätt ich da noch so ein paar (Anfänger)-Fragen:

1. Wie transportiere ich meinen PC ?
Gedacht hab ich mir halt das ich den PC einfach in die Verpackung des Gehäuses (Zahlman z9plus) einpacke, die hat an der Seite so Löcher da kann man die Sache einigermaßen gut Tragen. Aber was muss ich sonst noch so beachten ? Ich hab mal gegoogelt und da wurde behaubtet das (anders als von mir angenommen) die Festplatten nicht das Problem seien, sondern der CPU Kühler (Thermalright hr-02 Macho) da dieser durch sein Gewicht bei Erschütterungen das Mainboard zerstören könnte...

2. Wie verbindet man PCs über Lan ?

Kabel bei PC1 in die Lan-Buchse und bei PC2 auch ? Oder braucht man n Switch ? Wird dann Internet auch geteilt ? Kann man die PCs mit Lan verbinden und gleichzeitig über Wlan-Stick ins Internet ? 

3. Empfehlungen für Spiele ? Also außer CS 

MfG beninst


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

1. Wenn der PC aufrecht steht, können starke Erschütterungen bei schweren Kühlern schon problematisch werden.
Wenn du ihn auf die Seite legst und vorsichtig transportierst, sehe ich keine Probleme.

2. Ob man die PCs direkt verbinden kann und dass Spiel das dann annimmt, weiß ich nicht, kanns mir aber nicht so ganz vorstellen. Außerdem habt ihr dann ja kein Internet.
Deshalb würde ich einen Switch nehmen, daran beide PCs und den Router anschließen. Das Internet wird "geteilt" und ihr könnt zusammen zocken.

3. Bei den Spielen kommt's auf euren Geschmack an. 
L4D2 mach im Coop richtig Laune. Aber auch Killing Floor, Unreal Tournament, Warcraft 3, Quake 3, Company of  Heroes, Trackmania, CoD,... könnt ihr euch mal anschauen. (eben je nach dem, was ihr so mögt)


----------



## beninst (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Danke erstmal
Aufrecht Tragen ist aber kein Problem ? Da sollte es ja keinen großen Erschütterungen geben


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Keine Ahnung wie gefährlich das wirklich ist, zumindest versenden Onlineshops mit Zusammenbau nicht mit großen eingebauten Kühlern, bzw. sollen einige ja Styroporklötze zur Stützung reinstecken.
Allerdings werden Pakete auch ganz schön rumgeworfen.

Vllt. schaut noch jemand vorbei, der seinen PC mit dickem Kühler regelmäßig zu Lan's schleift.


----------



## Ash1983 (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*



john201050 schrieb:


> 2. Ob man die PCs direkt verbinden kann und dass Spiel das dann annimmt, weiß ich nicht, kanns mir aber nicht so ganz vorstellen. Außerdem habt ihr dann ja kein Internet.
> Deshalb würde ich einen Switch nehmen, daran beide PCs und den Router anschließen. Das Internet wird "geteilt" und ihr könnt zusammen zocken.


 
Sofern man einen halbwegs aktuellen Router hat, übernimmt dieser die Aufgabe eines Switches mit. Einfach sämtliche PCs ganz gewöhnlich ins WLAN bringen bzw. ggf. ein Kabel zwischen PC und Router, falls kein WLAN vorhanden.

edit: Ich nehme an, der PC wird im PKW und nicht auf dem Fahrrad oder im Bus transportiert? Dann leg den PC auf die Seite (logischerweise auf die, an der das Mainboard befestigt ist), es sollte dabei nichts passieren, sofern die Fahrt nicht zig Kilometer über holprige Feldwege geht


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2013)

Sofern beide PCs wlan haben, geht das natürlich auch. Du kannst auch beide direkt an den Router hängen. (Der muss natürlich mehrere Lan Anschlüsse haben)
Dachte, dass du einfach die Lan Buchsen beider PCs direkt verbinden willst. Und dass die Spiele das annehmen, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## DxRyk (24. März 2013)

Ich war mit meinem PC schon oft auf LANs (Z9 Plus & Macho), und bis jetzt ist da von wegen Erschütterungen noch nichts passiert.


----------



## beninst (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Oke danke für die vielen Antworten, eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Ist es schlimm wenn 1PC per Lan am Router hängt und einer im Wlan (Router ist glaube ich ne Fritzbox...) ? Ach ja ich hab noch vergessen: Mein PC ist Win7 und seiner XP (xD) beißt sich das irgendwie ?


----------



## Ash1983 (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Es musste für XP mal ein Patch installiert werden, damit es mit Windows Vista im Netzwerk läuft, es könnte für Windows 7 das gleiche sein. Im Grunde stellt das kein Problem dar, außer, man hat ein gecracktes Win XP.


----------



## whaaaa (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Kabel und WLAN ist normal kein Problem. Allerdings haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon öfters feststellen müssen, dass es mit XP und Win7 zum Problemen kommen kann, muss aber nicht


----------



## Timsu (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Man kann natürlich die PCs direkt ohne Switch verbinden, ist kein Problem muss man nur die IP Adressen manuell einstellen.
Genau kann Kabel und WLAN gemischt werden.
Solange man keine Netzwerkfreigaben/AD etc. nutzen will ist ein LAN mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen kein Problem.


----------



## HGHarti (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Denke mal das XP und Win 7 nicht das Problem sein wird,es sei denn ihr wollt daten aus tauschen.
Probleme enstechen bei unterschiedlichen Anti Viren Programmen(Firewall).
Die meisten spiele bieten ja eine LAn bzw Internet Umgebung an.

Cod eignen sich so weit ich das weis nur die beiden Black ops Tittel da sie auch eine Bot unterstützung haben.
Die anderen Tittel der COD Reihe eignen sich nur für´s I-Net da mann sonst nur 1vs1 Spielt.

Ansonsten kann ich die C&C Tittel emfehlen(fals laufen unter win 7),Suddenstrike 2 gab es kostenlos im I Net,Counter Strike(alle sachen)Dirt 3,Dirt Showdown ,Supreme Commander1 und 2,Battelfield 1942(kostenlos)

Für viele Spiele gibt es kostenlose Mod´s die so meinches Spiel aufwerten.

Wie schon gesagt mit Router und 2x Lan Kabel geht es am besten ohne viel basteln


----------



## beninst (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Wie kann man die Probleme mit dem Anti-Viren Programm lösen ? Er hat glaub ich Kaspersky und ich hab AntiVir.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Ausschalten für einige Zeit  
Ich würde es über WLAN machen , da ja der Router dem PC verschiedene PC's glei verteilt also : 192.168.0.102 und der andere 103 
Auf großen LAN's , wie bei meiner Oma im Keller mit 10 Leute haben wir es über LAN gemacht wegen Ping usw  Aber zu zweit ist das kein problem )


----------



## danomat (24. März 2013)

Sollte norml klappen. Ich bin auch seit 10 jahren, 4x im jahr auf lan. Pc ins auto "legen" und fertig. 
Die einzigsten probleme sind meist dass manche leute andere freigaben nicht sehen. Obwohl alle win7 haben. Manchmal spinnts einfach rum. Egal welche einstellungen man hat. 
Falls irgendwelche spiele einen anderen pc nicht sehen sollte man nachschaue. Ob in der firewall die game.exe auch alle freigaben hat. Hatte aber auch schon spiele die nur sichtbar waren wenn die firewall ausgemacht wurde. 
Deswegen nutzen wir dafür nen ynhub und dc++. Aber bei 2 pc ist dies uninteressant. 
Was zum zocken taugt is so ne sache. Gegen bots wirds schnell langweilig. Aber wenn ihr internet habt is ja kein problem. Dann geht alles. 
Was supergeil is: flatout2 stunts. 
Cs funmaps
Schlacht um mittelerde 2 + hexenkönig
Starcraft 
C&C
Black ops. 
Age of empires
Resident evil coop. = langer spielspaß


----------



## HGHarti (25. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Das mit den  Freigaben sollte man einfach googlen.Bei Kaspersky ist es noch relativ einfach.Norton fand ich da schon schwieriger.

Ansonsten würde ich am ersten Tag einfach mal etwas Zeit zum basteln ein planen.

Kann mich noch an die Win 95 Zeit erinnern da gab es immer jemanden wo es hieß "Format c".
Obwohl ne Woche davor noch alles ging


----------



## Laudian (25. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

1) Um den PC würde ich mir weniger sorgen machen, achte lieber darauf, dass nichts gegen deinen Bildschirm kommt, denn die sind vorne extrem empfindlich. Mein PC kommt immer auf der (Mainboard-)Seite liegend in den Kofferraum, der Bildschirm auf meine Beine bzw. wenn ich selber fahre den Sitz neben mich. Ich würde dann halt einfach nicht zu ruckelig fahren.

2) Ihr könnt die PC's direkt mit einem Lankabel verbinden, allerdings hättet ihr dann so ohne weiteres kein Internet. Einer könnte dann über W-Lan ins Internet und das für den anderen freigeben, aber das ist dann eben mit ein wenig rumprobieren verbunden.
Einfach beide Computer an die FritzBox anschließen, Wlan oder LAN ist egal.
Falls etwas nicht funktioniert hier 3 Ratschläge:
-In der FritzBox gibt es eine Einstellung "Netzwerkgeräte dürfen untereinander kommunizieren"
 Die muss natürlich aktiviert sein.
-In den Netzwerkeinstellungen am PC sollte "IP Adresse automatisch beziehen" aktiviert sein. Zumindest meisten.
-Falls du nicht in das WLAN kommst gibt es in der FritzBox eine Einstellung "Alle neuen Geräte zulassen". Das kurz aktivieren, anmelden, und wieder deaktivieren.

3) Ein absoluter LAN Klassiker ist WC3. Das ist zu zweit aber noch nicht besonders cool, genau wie auch Age of Empires.
    Wenn ihr nur zu zweit seid würde ich mich auf OnlineSpiele beschränken. Oder Spiele mit einer Coop Kampagne.


Ein guter Tip: Wenn die Lan Spaß machen soll, sucht euch mehr Spieler. Wir haben auf unseren LAN's immer 10 Leute als Ziel angesetzt.
Damit machen die allermeisten Spiele richtig Laune, und es stört auch nicht wenn mal verschiedene Spiele gleichzeitig gezockt werden.
"Kleine" LAN's machen wir immer zu fünft, da spielen wir League of Legends. Für kleinere Gruppen kann ich euch noch War Thunder empfehlen, das macht in Teams echt Laune.

Edit: Achja, nochwas: Wenn ihr im Netzwerk spielt solltet ihr die Antivirenprogramme einfach ausschalten. Ihr solltet dann halt nebenbei nichts aus dubiosen Quellen herunterladen.


----------



## XGamer98 (25. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Spiele dich ich schon auf Lan-Partys gespielt habe sind League of Legends, Dead Space 3, Far Cry 3 und *der Teufel möge mich holen* Diablo 3


----------



## Lugge97 (25. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

lachflash


----------



## okeanos7 (27. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

hat man mit dem intel boxed auch das problem mit dem gewicht?


----------



## Laudian (27. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Nein


----------



## danomat (28. März 2013)

Egal ob boxed oder nicht. Leg den pc hin. Die graka bedankt sich auch wenns mal holprig wird


----------



## habdich (29. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Hier noch ein paar kostenlose Spiele:
Armagetron
Nexuiz
Enemy Territory
Smokin Guns
Blobby Volley <---------------------------------------------------- !!! 
Es sind sehr kleine Spiele und machen richtig Fun. Man kann sie einfach Runterladen und man hat nicht das Problem, dass irgendjmd die OriginalVersion nicht hat bzw. noch nicht mal eine "alternative .exe". 
Sie werden nicht tagelang spielspaß bereiten, aber gerade bei LANs machen sie zwischendurch einfach nur richtig Spaß 

Dann der Klassiker auf LANs:
-Stronghold bzw Stronghald Crusader
-Empire Earth
-Rise of Nations

Ich weiß, die Spiele sind alle etwas älteren Schlages, aber ich finde die passen immer noch perfekt zu den heutigen LANs, gerade um etwas Abwechslung zu haben zu den Spielen, die man auch auch problemlos heute über Internet zocken könnte.


----------



## PriQ (29. März 2013)

Abgesehen von 1.6 und CoD haben wir früher auch Dungeon Siege auf ner LAN gespielt. Das ist natürlich etwas schwierig, denn da ist man nicht nach ein-zwei Stunden durch. Hat aber auch Spaß gebracht! 
Command&Conquer waren auch immer ein paar Runden drin. 

Und für die, die ebenfalls etwas länger spielen wollten: Anno 1602! Zum Ende hin zwar recht langweilig, aber die ersten paar Stunden spannend. Finde ich heute auch noch, die neueren Teile fesseln mich nicht so. Und 1503 gab es keinen offiziellen Multiplayer, soweit ich weiß.

Warcraft 3 auch ab und an. Allerdings hatte ein Kumpel das immer so dermaßen gut drauf, das wir irgendwann keine Lust mehr hatten 

Zu zweit machen so Sachen wie CS/CoD natürlich nicht soo viel Spaß. Geht aber auch. 

Wenn wir mal nur zu zweit waren, haben wir uns ein Crossover-Kabel genommen. Ein Ende in jeden PC und los gehts, damals war noch nicht viel mit WLAN.

*Und wenn ihr doch mal ein paar mehr seid: aufpassen mit den Sicherungen / Stromkreise und so. Beim Freund im Keller hatten wir 6-7 PCs. Kein Thema. Dann aber noch Lampen und Musikanlage etc.. Und irgendwann war uns kalt und sein Vater hatte so eine kleine mobile Heizung für die Steckdose. Angeschlossen und schwupps, alles aus! War dann doch etwas zu viel, was wir da verbraten hatten.


----------



## Anubis12334 (30. März 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Bei Nicht-Shootern aus den letzten Jahren ist auf jedenfall Lan zu empfehlen, weil manchmal bei WLAN einfach die Übertragungsrate nicht reicht und dann einfach das Spiel abbricht, leider schon zu oft passiert.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. April 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Jetzt mal ne ganz blöde Frage aber wie will man zu zweit über eine IP Online ein Spiel mit anderen Spielen?


----------



## OlafderBarbar (4. April 2013)

Kann man den lol ohne Internet im LAN spielen?


----------



## Laudian (4. April 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage, wie kriegst du es hin dass 2 PC's über eine IP im Internet surfen ?...


----------



## danomat (4. April 2013)

Lol hat kein lan modus. Man braucht internet   Jedoch kann man ein übungsspiel über lan halten. Nur der online zwang is halt gegeben.

Und wegen 2pc's im internet. Sowas übernimmt der router bzw switch


----------



## Laudian (4. April 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*

Ich weiß das, MysticBinary aber anscheinend nicht, anders kann ich mir seine "Wie können 2 Leute über eine IP spielen?..." Frage nicht erklären.


----------



## JackWilliams (7. April 2013)

habdich schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar kostenlose Spiele:
> Armagetron
> Nexuiz
> Enemy Territory
> ...



Stronghold  

C&C fällt mir gerade noch ein.


----------



## ich111 (7. April 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne ganz blöde Frage aber wie will man zu zweit über eine IP Online ein Spiel mit anderen Spielen?


Wie kommst du auf so was? Jeder PC hat seine eigene IP, egal ob die an einem Switch hängen oder nicht


----------



## CooperakaTigger (7. April 2013)

*AW: LAN-Party für Anfänger: Ein paar Fragen*



ich111 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so was? Jeder PC hat seine eigene IP, egal ob die an einem Switch hängen oder nicht


 
Es geht ihm glaub ich darum das du im Internet ja nur eine IP hast, die deines Router und dahinter ja dein "Subnetz" hast, aber das sollte glaub ich keine Probleme machen, da selbst auf "größeren" Lanpartys ja schon internet angeboten wird um zB LoL zu spielen oder ähnliches


----------

